# 6.11.748 Update - Mobile/Data Is Garbage



## MistaWolfe

Has anyone experienced an absolutely horrible mobile/data connection since receiving this update? It is beyond horrible. I'm calling Verizon support now. The data drops are worst then my Bionic was. Wasn't this update supposed to improve data? My Razr had perfect data before this update. I want to roll back


----------



## brandon2x

When did you get an update? I haven't rec'd any updates.


----------



## benefit14snake

I got mine yesterday. But due to safestrap i cant apply mine. There should be a link in the developer section with the file. How did the call with verizon go?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## joelbionic

benefit14snake said:


> I got mine yesterday. But due to safestrap i cant apply mine. There should be a link in the developer section with the file. How did the call with verizon go?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


He mentioned in another thread he is working on the file

Sent from my RAZR SHARP RAZRX ROM


----------



## benefit14snake

Yeah and ive been hitting the refresh button like a crack head waiting for the file. Lol..hopefully i wont have the same data issues.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe

benefit14snake said:


> I got mine yesterday. But due to safestrap i cant apply mine. There should be a link in the developer section with the file. How did the call with verizon go?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


They said I need a new SIM, so I'm going to get one now. The tech support girl told me they can tell when I restart my phone, as it activates the SIM everytime. She asked me if I've been doing it lately and I mentioned that I did it 5 times yesterday. She said their system has no record of a reboot since 12/15 - so it's my SIM.

We'll see. And to force the update, enable "Software Update Notifications" in sounds and reboot. I had safestrap installed and it still worked. I just unfroze all bloat, checked the notification, and rebooted about 3 times. Popped right up.


----------



## garywojdan81

Tried your method to force the ota 'Wolfe. Still a no-go in Northern Michigan.


----------



## MistaWolfe

Just got a new SIM, still having garbage data. This sucks. I don't recommend this update.


----------



## caseyk44

I used the update that Wolfe posted. (Couldn't get it to push to my phone.) Wouldn't flash at first due to safestrap being on my phone. Fortunately I had made a backup in the non-safe recovery, before I ever toggled to safe mode. I nand restored back to said backup. after doing that I went into stock recovery and installed the update no problem. Re-rooted with zerg and now I'm good to go.

Unlike Wolfe though, I find that data connectivity is better. Less drops on both 3g and 4g. Also my data would turn off and stay off for several minutes after phone calls. I no longer have this problem. Phone feels a bit more smooth too! Glad I did the update!


----------



## SmokeNMirrors

Interesting, my results are almost exactly opposite. Previously, I'd lose data 8-10 times during the day in the office building as the phone bounced between 3G and LTE all day until the radio seemingly crashed and I'd need airplane mode toggle or a reboot to get it back. Now my data is nearly steady and the mode transitions are only a few seconds. I'm quite pleased!


----------



## MistaWolfe

I use a controlled environment - my desk at work.

Before the update, I was always 4g, never lost data once. After, I get 3g only at work and lose mobile data all together. However, since I've left work, I'm all 4g.

I did notice the camera is quicker, although it was leaps and bounds better than the bionic before.


----------



## ronlsjr

I never received an ota update. Is the ota you talking about from the cheesecake app or one version and Motorola pushed out?


----------



## MistaWolfe

ronlsjr said:


> I never received an ota update. Is the ota you talking about from the cheesecake app or one version and Motorola pushed out?


Pushed from Moto. Never cheesecaked the razr.


----------



## onemotodroid

After about 40 hours with the update my phone is not better.

Battery life is down
4G is not as soild

I would like to roll back - this update is not better for my phone!


----------



## benefit14snake

Weird. Just took the ota and im not having any of these problems. I will report back later as its only been about 2 hours.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## benefit14snake

Confirmed....DO NOT TAKE THE OTA!!!!!!! you will get sim card errors. Every hour i need to reset my phoe due to sim card problem. Verizon knows about the issue already. I am on the phone with tech support as we speak!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe

benefit14snake said:


> Confirmed....DO NOT TAKE THE OTA!!!!!!! you will get sim card errors. Every hour i need to reset my phoe due to sim card problem. Verizon knows about the issue already. I am on the phone with tech support as we speak!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Ditto. Same deal here. On the phone with Verizon.


----------



## benefit14snake

Tier one tech support said there was multiple calls today about this and the new razr im getting tomorrow will already have the ota installed. Tier two said this is the first theyve heard of it and the new phone wont have the update. /sigh..... does anyone at verizon communicate?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## benefit14snake

Anyone else getting dropped calls after the ota? I swear...the next person i see wearing a verizon shirt is getting choked out... motorola too. The bionic was the first smart phone ive owned and between this razr and bionic im on phone number 5 with over 25 hours invested on the phone with tech support........

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe

benefit14snake said:


> Anyone else getting dropped calls after the ota? I swear...the next person i see wearing a verizon shirt is getting choked out... motorola too. The bionic was the first smart phone ive owned and between this razr and bionic im on phone number 5 with over 25 hours invested on the phone with tech support........
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


I'm pretty much in the same boat as you.


----------



## ronlsjr

im still not getting the ota update. did you sign up to be a tester and thats why you got it or did they stop pushing it out?


----------



## ronlsjr

the version on my phone is 6.11.744.XT912


----------



## MistaWolfe

ronlsjr said:


> im still not getting the ota update. did you sign up to be a tester and thats why you got it or did they stop pushing it out?


Nope, I wasn't a tester. I wouldn't be surprised to find out that Moto pulled the update.

Here is how I "forced" my phone to give me the notification:

1) Unfreeze all bloat
2) Go to settings>sound>check "software update alert" at the bottom
3) Reboot a few times

Seriously though, I don't recommend taking it.


----------



## ronlsjr

ok. i don't have any frozen bloat & i do have the software update alert checked & i still dont get anything.


----------



## benefit14snake

Im on the motorola forums now. I talked to t1 and t2 tech support and they told me they cant "touch" the update and only certain people got the update. Kind of sucky. I actually got it sent to me and couldnt install becuase of safestrap. I tried for the last two days to get it to work and when i finally do it messes up my phone bigtime.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## ronlsjr

i do keep checking for updates & it keeps telling me that I'm updated but im not updated. is anybody else having the same problems I'm haveing? i only rooted my device i never made any changes to anything.


----------



## MistaWolfe

I'm telling you guys, you don't want this update. My phone has been garbage since I received it. Consider yourself lucky that you don't have it.


----------



## Jaeger

The camera is definitely a big improvement. It is much quicker to launch and focus and just much more responsive in general. Picture quality seems about the same.

During the first 24 hours after updating I had issues with dropped data and slow speeds with both 3g and wifi. (no 4g here) everything settled in nicely and my speeds are once again great with no dropped data.

If your razr is acting up a little after the update don't fret. It should smooth out in short order.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## benefit14snake

Well i just got my replacement razr and updated it (stupid i know.. thats what my wife said haha) ill let.you guys know if im having the same problems. Im back on razrx now too.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jay-droid65

Just installed the update this morning via OTA from VZW. There were no issues installing after uninstalling safestrap and recovering backup made per Hashcode OP. Today should be a good test, as I will be in a mix of 3 and 4G coverage area's. Will report findings when able.

Did lose root as expected. One click method successful, root access regained


----------



## Trooper

Ive had some weird speeds on wifi and 4G, but not too bad.

Verizon Locator Service is not sleeping and chewing up my battery.

If it does not level out in a day or so, Im going back to stock. Was happier then.


----------



## konellaz

Yes even replaced SIM tonight it got so bad.. so far so good now with new SIM, but well see.. i had six replacement bionics and 3 razrs now. All data and I'm surrounded by lte, but more 3g towers than LTE.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## dakoop

My data was dropping before update and even worse after. The bolt worked so much better. Wtf.

Nexus?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## ddemlong

konellaz said:


> My data was dropping before update and even worse after. The bolt worked so much better. Wtf.
> 
> Nexus?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Im hearing its just as bad and possibly even worse. Its not just the bars showing low, I understand it could be showing only 1-2 bars at like -85 or what ever. However the reviews I am reading are also stating inconsistent data and data loss.


----------



## dakoop

I just want a feature packed top of the line verizon 4g phone that actually works.
Guess I will get that at the same time my wife gets her quadracorn

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## benefit14snake

+1000 for fully functional 4g verizon phone....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jcutter347

Update is working awesome for me. Data is way better, signal is 100 times better for me. Still getting at least 12 hours with steady action on the phone. NO task killer, NO smart actions. I do keep display set on low unless it's very bright around me.


----------



## jay-droid65

Update has been all positive on my device thus far. Dropped signal once on the first day, and experienced some super-low D/L speeds, but not one drop in last 3 days w/3 and 4g speeds back to normal. Battery life @ least as good as pre-update, which was good. 
Cannot comment on webtop or other improvements yet. However they end up being, I'm just happy signal & data is smoothed out.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

